# O/U shotguns



## qwakwhaker883

I was just wondering if any of you guys have any suggestions about o/u shotguns that are about $500-$600? What ones would be a good quality shotgun without having to spend too much money. Thanks for any help.


----------



## purepower

me and my brother both have traditions field hunter gold 2 over and under's nice gun for a good price i think there right around the 600 mark.


----------



## Shooter

qwak, 
If you scroll down in the forum, you will see my topic titled "New Shotgun?". In it I was asking about the Baikal O/U. I've looked at them at cabelas and if i remember right, the price was around 400 or 450. They looked nice and all the people who posted in the forum said that they were a good gun for the price.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Thanks shooter, I might have to go look at those guns.


----------



## gdeal

Qwak,
You may consider the Spartan which from my understanding is a Baikal that has been imported by Remington and upgraded a little. After many hours of research a good friend of mine bought one from Sports Authority for $459 and is very happy with it. You can found out more at their website www.spartangunworks.com additionally the Remington website has a couple of articles on the Spartans under the magazine/articles section of their website. From everything I have read the Spartan is a few dollars more than the Baikal but, well worth the difference. Good luck


----------



## farmerj

www.dhshotguns.com
These are Huglu guns made in Turkey.

Remington Spartans, are Baikals made in Russia. Not had a good reputation.

Verona, What I understand is they are Italian made. I know where to special order them from, but that is through work. Looks like a decent gun too.

Stoeger Condor.
Hmm, It's a Stoeger. I haven't shot one, just looked at them. Don't think I want to shoot one.

_edited to add_
Forgot Khan,
Bought mine from someplace other than Gander Mountain. Paid $229 for mine. It has so far turned out to be so much more for me than just a cheap shotgun. The skeet season will now tell. Choke tubes for this are supposed to be interchangeable with the Beretta Mobil's. Will find out for sure when I go seeking skeet tubes. Not sure it will will be justified until I actually get onto a pattern board.


----------



## 1lessdog

I have shot a Baikal for Sporting Clays for 3 yrs and would recommend them to anyone.Have not had a miss fire or had a ejector hang up like alot of O/U do.


----------



## farmerj

http://www.briley.com/store/chokes/inte ... _list.html

http://www.trulockchokes.com/interchange.asp

The only one of all the above "inexpensive" shotguns that lists an aftermarket choke....

Khan Arthemis from Century Arms.


----------



## Bobm

If you're willing to go 600 for one why don't you start looking for a used ruger red label and save for just a little longer. I've seen clean ones in the used rack for 6-800 and they are a big step up from the shotguns you are considering qualitywise. You will have a shotgun for a long time quality shows thru and with doubles you get what you pay for. And Ruger's a good American company where you can get parts and service and feel good about "buying American". If its for upland work get the 20 guage with 28 inch barrels its well balanced and lighter than most of the crowbars you are considering.


----------



## bianchiroad

Look at the Stoeger Condor Competition at Gander Mountain. Decent wood, adjustable comb, 30" ported barrels, and near perfect balance. For $599.00 you will not find a better value or performing gun. I've had mine for several months and absolutely love it.


----------



## trikortreat

i have a o/u Baikal in 410 n i use 6 shot for pheasent and it has never failed me i also use it for dove.....great gun.


----------



## alleyyooper

I also suggest the used gun market. Lots of really good brand named shot guns on the market for $600 to $700. Don't over look the recycle centers for stolen property (pawn shops) also, if your so inclined.
Since the economy is so rotten look in the local newspaper too.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan

I have hunted with guys with the Mossberg Silver Reserve, and the Remington "Baikal" Spartan.

The silver reserve always went bang, but the finish left a lot to be desired. More like a painted on finish.

My other buddy had a Spartan, the first time out, the forearm cracked on the third shot. Remington would not take it back so the gunsmith tried to epoxy the crack, the next time out it split on the first shot so he had to order a new forearm. The new forearm did not fit right, so he go rid of it.

I was in the same place a few years back, debating whether to save up a little more to go to a higher grade used gun, or get a new cheaper o/u. I ended up getting a Browning Citori 3 1/2" satin hunter used, and have never regretted it. Never fails, great finish, great customer service if needed, parts available if needed and they are rebuildable if ever needed. I have never had to send the O/U in, but did have a browning gold that did get sent in, and the service was quick and very good.

If I was going to pick one of the cheaper one's I always thought the khan's looked better and felt better than the rest I looked at, but never had the chance to fire one or be around one.


----------



## josh1028

i have a 12 gauge spartan 310 o/u from baikal/remington. i don't have anything bad to say about the gun, i'm very satisfied with the performance. it's not the most appealing to the eye, kinda plain but it does the job overall. but hey your looking for a gun to shoot right?. it's a solid shotgun. reguardless of what people say no matter what type of gun you buy or a car for that matter, there's going to be 1 in 10,000 that's going to be a lemon.
i've been doing alot of clay shooting with a few buddies and the gun itself is holding up very well. there's 800 rounds through it so far and i bought it at a reasonable price for $466 altogether. i ordered it from www.gungenie.com online from the gun genie. they'll send it to a local gun dealer near you if you order from there. i've seen these spartan 310 o/u at dick's sporting goods also on sale for an even better deal at $379.00 about 2 months ago, after i had already bought mine. all in all i think you would be satisfied. as long as you take care of the gun, clean it up after each use, i doubt you'd have any problems.
remington is a trusted name in firearms and i seriously doubt that they would jeopardize their reputation by putting their name on just any foreign made gun. they bought up this brand because they (baikal / spartan gun works) were putting up some stiff competition at an affordable price and remington took notice. so i recommend this gun. any questions feel free to ask.

josh


----------



## dakotashooter2

You might also consider the Stevens 512 gold wing. They are retailing for $500-$550 and seem to be a pretty decent gun. I picked on up for my sons birthday but we have not shot it yet.


----------

